# (Merged) MARA Registered Agents in India



## dggutt (Jun 14, 2013)

*Mara Agents in India*

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum, could you please let me know good MARA agents in India ?

Thanks !


----------



## OZdownunder (Jun 18, 2013)

*MARA Registered Agents in India*

Hello

I have recently joined this forum, could you please help me with few good and reliable MARA Registered Agents in India.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rinu57 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Migration Agent in Bangalore?*

Hi,

Can anyone share a trusted immigration Agent in Bangalore?


----------



## rinu57 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Migration Agent in Bangalore?*

Hi,

Can anyone share a trusted immigration Agent details/location in Bangalore?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi runi57,

since most of your contact with the agent will probably be over the phone or via mail you can also consider hiring a *MARA registered agent *who is located in Australia. Really excellent agencies quickly make a name for themselves - you should be able to find a couple if you search _expatforum_ (or other sites). The MARA homepage also has information about approximate charges and how to make complaints if the agent does not handle your case well. 

If you want the agent to perform certain administrative tasks (such as getting certified copies) for you, a local agency would of course be better. 

Good luck, 
Monika


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi OZdownunder, 

you can use the search function on the MARA website. If you select "India" as country about three pages of results should come up. See if any of these are located close to where you live/work and then google the agencies or use the forum search function to find out about their reputation. 

Since you will communicate with the agents mostly by phone and email you should also consider hiring a MARA registered agent who is located in Australia. It won't make a difference if the agency is on the other side of India or in Australia. If you struggle with English or want the agent to help you with administrative tasks (such as: getting certified copies etc.) a local agent is probably preferable. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Before getting into finding a MARA agent... did you explore the options of applying on your own?

The process is simple and straight forward. Unless your case is complicated interms of achieving the required eligibility to submit the EOI, Agents will be doing a value addition of being a mail messenger only most of the times!!!. 

So you can rethink before you go ahead through getting an agent for your immigration process.

Good Luck.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Refer this link : https://www.mara.gov.au//agent/ARSearch.aspx?FolderID=394

Before getting into finding a MARA agent... did you explore the options of applying on your own?

The process is simple and straight forward. Unless your case is complicated interms of achieving the required eligibility to submit the EOI, Agents will be doing a value addition of being a mail messenger only most of the times!!!. 

So you can rethink before you go ahead through getting an agent for your immigration process.

Good Luck.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Refer : https://www.mara.gov.au/agent/ARSearch.aspx?FolderID=394

Before getting into finding a MARA agent... did you explore the options of applying on your own?

The process is simple and straight forward. Unless your case is complicated interms of achieving the required eligibility to submit the EOI, Agents will be doing a value addition of being a mail messenger only most of the times!!!. 

So you can rethink before you go ahead through getting an agent for your immigration process.

Good Luck.


----------



## Anonymous1201 (Jun 16, 2013)

*MARA agent in Bangalore*

Hi,

Can you please let me know the best and trusted MARA immigration agent in Bangalore .


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Refer my previous comment


----------



## OZdownunder (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi espresso and MaddyOZ,

Thanks to both of you for your inputs and suggestions.

MaddyOZ,

I did go through the immigration website and am not confident about by chances after calculating points based on my understanding.
I have a non ICT degree (Electrical) and approx. 7 years of IT Experience and after going through some of the related threads and the immi website it seems my entire experience may get deducted and may not be able to claim any points for experience, in which case my my points will not add up to 65.
I am still relatively very new to this and exploring my options and thought approaching a registered Agent would help clearing the confusion.

what are your personal thoughts on this ? any suggestions/guidance is much appreciated.

Regards,
OZdownunder


----------



## rinu57 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you Monika..


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

OZdownunder said:


> Hi espresso and MaddyOZ,
> 
> Thanks to both of you for your inputs and suggestions.
> 
> ...




SK Consultants near Leela Palace hotel is good. 

You can approach to clarify your doubts on eligibility and understanding of steps. Then you can decide if you need a agent or DIY

Varuni


----------



## OZdownunder (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks Varuni for sharing the contact, how did you apply, through Agent or by yourself ?

Regards,
OZdownunder


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

OZdownunder said:


> Hi espresso and MaddyOZ,
> 
> Thanks to both of you for your inputs and suggestions.
> 
> ...


In my opinion - Agents do nothing but giving you the fact sheets from the immigration site to you as a booklet with their logo. Every task had to be done by the applicant, agents can only act as a messenger between DIAC and you. 

If your case is not complicated (Legal issues) then you can directly apply without engaging an agent. The only advantage would be they might give you good valuable suggestions / options based on their experience, which i feel you get for free from this forum already.

First step apply for ACS and see the assessed work experience results. You never know it could return in favor of you. 

Based on your total points eligibility you can look for alternatives to apply for an appropriate visa by then. Hope for the best and kick start the process when you feel its the right time.


----------



## OZdownunder (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks MaddyOZ , your feedback has given me enough confidence to apply on my own,I will get as much information as possible before I apply.
I will post queries as soon if any, hoping for your continued guidance and support.

Regards,
OZdownunder


----------



## shubham.maksi (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi, I am quite new to all these stuff but finally i decided to apply for SC190... My case is complicated and want very less scrutiny. I choose to go with MARA agent, please help which consultancy should i choose. Y Axis (got MARA agent in Oz Charging 1.6Lac) or WWICS (Got MARA agent in India, charging 1.2 Lac). Please help


----------



## shubham.maksi (Sep 10, 2013)

*Confused, please help*



OZdownunder said:


> Hello
> 
> I have recently joined this forum, could you please help me with few good and reliable MARA Registered Agents in India.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


if you found any good MARA agent in Mumbai, please share. i am planning to go with Y axis MARA services. and they are charging me 1.56lac. Any inputs


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

Karthika said:


> There are two agents which are MARA approved in Bangalore.
> *SNIPPED*




You can also try SK CONSULTANTS near LEELA Palace. It is a one man company and the application is submitted by a MARA AGENT in Sydney who is a relative of this guy. His name is Mohit and he knows his stuff. 

I went through him and will definitely recommend if you want to personalized attention. I filed my application and got the grant.

Cheers,
Varuni


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

shubham.maksi said:


> if you found any good MARA agent in Mumbai, please share. i am planning to go with Y axis MARA services. and they are charging me 1.56lac. Any inputs


Speak to Immigration Solutions and see if they suit you, they charge 1.2L


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi,

I am doing the process on my own but stuck with the ACS stat declarations. Do they accept declarations by junior colleagues ? Whats the criteria they follow to judge if the person is junior or not


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

pallavidhar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am doing the process on my own but stuck with the ACS stat declarations. Do they accept declarations by junior colleagues ? Whats the criteria they follow to judge if the person is junior or not


Please post this question in the relevant thread for ACS assessment. 

You're better off submitting letters from Human resources, senior managers, or your manager whom you directly report to. The reference letter must usually include the organizational/professional relationship the person had/has with you. Essentially, providing a reference from a junior colleague might not be accepted.


----------

